# Do You Play The Card Game "Magic: The Gathering"?



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

My fiance used to play Magic: The Gathering a long time ago and has recently gotten back into it. I have thought about joining him, but I'm not sure if I will enjoy it. I know it seems rather nerdy...and it probably is, but it looks like a fun, decent hobby. Does anyone else play or used to? What's your opinion on the game?


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

My brothers and the guys at school used to play it. That and a basic sense of the game's aesthetic is all I remember about it.


----------



## Philosophicles (Mar 11, 2011)

I do not play this game.


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

There should have been a "no, but i'd like to" option .. that's what my answer would be ..


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

I've been playing Magic for about nine years, and the only thing I can suggest is that you watch him play. Accompany him to wherever he goes and observe for an evening. Perhaps you can get him to talk you through the basics, or walk you through a few turns. You can decide for yourself at that point whether it interests you or if it doesn't seem the effort.

As for my own opinions, I really enjoy it as a hobby. Get some friends, maybe a socially lubricating substance, and I can play for hours on end. It's fun to try to out-think and out-guess your opponent. Deck building is a unique experience too, as there are so many options to work with. Or maybe you just want to collect some cards, and don't care about the game itself. There is some really beautiful artwork and truly talented artists that work for Wizards, and if you get into the lore, the books are fun, and collecting the cards of characters in the book can be a rewarding experience.

However, if you decide to get even a little competitive, it can start to get expensive, as cards only come in random assortments, and the more desirable cards can jump in price easily, costing anywhere between 15 cents to hundreds of thousands of dollars a piece. As new card sets come out roughly every three months, old cards that may have seemed awesome can quickly devalue, (or worthless cards can increase drastically) and you are left with either just a bit of cardstock, or possibly a nest egg (unlikely).


----------



## RAwsOUL999 (Mar 11, 2011)

I always hated it but i know about it because i had many friends playing it ..... by the way guys if you are still into it there is a online version on playstation 3 and xbox360 for 10$..... it's probably cheaper than most rare cards lol


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

nope, Yugioh! well... really, I don't play that anymore either nowadays.


----------

